# Shadow Spectre aspect warriors for Eldar



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

To be in *IA11* apparentally.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fi4wZXEv_J8/TQZlkm-CfqI/AAAAAAAAATA/EyNEndDyAfI/s1600/IMG_0279.jpg

EDIT: Fixed idiot Typo.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting models, would love to see more angles though. I wanna get my hands on a copy of IA10 even more now.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Im waiting for these guys for my army! So far it looks like they are jump troops.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Any ideas what the weapons could be? Kinda Lance-like.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Any ideas what the weapons could be? Kinda Lance-like.


Im thinking Single shot pulsars of some sort?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm guessing they're gonna be a cross between a Dark Eldar Scourge (heavy weapons) and an Eldar Warp Spider (Teleportation).

Maybe a haywire lance like in CE? Or a midget Bright lance (like the DE blaster is of the Dark lance)?

Expect them to be fuck off expensive point wise because if they're not and either of the above is true, Fire Dragons and Warp spiders have just been made redundant.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Im thinking Single shot pulsars of some sort?


Unless this is finally the elusive Spinneret Rifle? lol



Orochi said:


> I'm guessing they're gonna be a cross between a Dark Eldar Scourge (heavy weapons) and an Eldar Warp Spider (Teleportation).
> 
> Maybe a haywire lance like in CE? Or a midget Bright lance (like the DE blaster is of the Dark lance)?
> 
> Expect them to be fuck off expensive point wise because if they're not and either of the above is true, Fire Dragons and Warp spiders have just been made redundant.


Eh, Spiders to an extent (but they were already mediocre) not FDs as they are different slots, and Melta is reliable, because of AP1 primarily.

Anyway - IA means they won't be Tourny legal, so...:dunno:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Unless this is finally the elusive Spinneret Rifle? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol they will be here all non-super heavy and non-gargantuan creatures are


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Huh. Even that stupid-good Land Raider?

Well, I don't want to divert the thread, so...Shadow Spectres models look pretty good, if maybe a little close to the DE aesthetic for me.

Suppose the dividing line is thin.

Quality wise, of course, typically great.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

those are prism rifles chaps , they do what fire prisms do including that funky power up move


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> those are prism rifles chaps , they do what fire prisms do including that funky power up move


In that case i need to go change my pant's and cry till i own those models.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to guess are fire prism-esque type, linked to the Exarch, with fire modes between anti-horde, low strength, to anti-armour lance weapons.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well im getting some, needs them i does


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ugh.

That would unwieldy, and horribly verbose.

...

...

And very cool. Dammit!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Not a bad find if I do say so myself.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I feel that I shall be getting these as soon as they come available. They just pack so much potential.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> those are prism rifles chaps , they do what fire prisms do including that funky power up move





Orochi said:


> To be in *IA11* apparentally.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fi4wZXEv_J8/TQZlkm-CfqI/AAAAAAAAATA/EyNEndDyAfI/s1600/IMG_0279.jpg
> 
> EDIT: Fixed idiot Typo.


Fuck me, I WAS thinking about getting a Scorpion next month, any idea what the price point, squad size, etc these are going to be, I need at least 1 full squad of these.

to copy from a friend:

*Sad djinn sighs


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3/5-10, 25-30pts a model, similar to upgraded scourge? Can't see them being competitively abusive, but like Scourge, still a good unit to take. If they're Fast Attack though, they may well be useful as there's no other choice. And dropping two 5 Man Squads with Exarch behind enemy lines, if they work similar to the random pluck out of my arse could be quite nice.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My bad price point as in how broke will I be buying these damn things.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i can see them being near to £20-£25 for 5 men, if other FW price's are anything to go by.
To be honest some of the more recent stuff has been pretty well priced, the character models how ever do take the piss, some of the ork models like the mega dread is a steal when you see the size of it, grot tank is another its quite a beast for the money.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh that isn't all that much. Gonna have to see how large the squads are. Probably pick up 2 sets.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Then there's the Land Raider Achilles at £70 after P+P. =/.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder if they make an upgrade kit for it yet.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nice to see some models for these guys rather then just the bad pcitures and one bad image we got from Games Day.

And yup, as pointed out, Those are Prism Rifles.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to see more about the Lizard Riding Saurus/Daemon with Axe (I'm guessing a new Saurus, 3 fingers + thumb etc).


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Where did you see this Vaz? Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I would like to see Dinosaur Daemons with Axes to Grind too...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Bleh, been a while since I saw something that ugly, and that was the XV9.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can just see the top of it underneath the Shadow Spectres.


----------

